# Dwarf Caiman



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone im new to this site, and looking for a little help!

does anyone know where i can get one of these little fellas, i have a tank set up and ready to go 7ft by 2ft with a good swiming area and nice basking point

i do know that alot of people dont agree with keeping them, but my farther used to own one when i was younger and he had no problems with it at all.

And also i have a dwa lisence but i have lost the paper copy whilst moving house does anyone know how i can get a new copy?

Thanks in advance Adam


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Surely your council will re-issue you a licence - although it is likely this will come at a cost. You may have to talk to big reptile shops and see if they will get some in for you, but they will require proof of your licence so thats the place to start : victory: I take it your looking for a hatchling baby? as 2ft wide seems a little tight! just my opinion though of course, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks alot, yeh i will be on the phone to them monday so hopfully i will have that sorted asap, i have spoken to a local store by my house that can get them in but they seemed very pricey!
and yes as small as possible to start, obviosly within a few years i would be looking to sell my tank and get a bigger one :2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Your looking at a price between £200-£400 for a baby


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks does anyone know if theres going to be one for sale any time soon? around the west midlands? i got quoted 900quid haha what a joke!:bash:


----------



## J2UK (Mar 9, 2009)

Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

Here is a link for a guy who sales them near me.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

if ur willing to travel two by two reptiles in plymouth get them in


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Canterbury Exotics have some aswell


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just seen where you are, never mind.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

any1 got ne pix of there caimen setups id love to see


----------

